# India, Here Come Ubuntu-Powered Dell PCs



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

*catrip.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/dell-ubuntu.jpg​ 
Dell has introduced two new Vostro laptops and two desktops designed specifically to meet the needs of small businesses, governments and educational institutions operating on limited budgets in India and the world’s emerging economies. The products include Dell Vostro A860 and Dell Vostro A840 laptops and Dell Vostro A180 and Dell Vostro A100 desktops. According to the company, additional Vostro products designed for India and emerging economies will be introduced in coming months.  



 "Within the world's emerging economies, such as India, millions of new businesses are demanding just the technology they need, at the prices they can afford, from a vendor they can trust. Today we answer that need by introducing new products that join our existing Vostro product line," said Steve Felice, president, Dell Asia-Pacific/Japan.

The Dell Vostro A860 is a 15.6-inch laptop which offers an HD widescreen LCD with anti-glare coating. The device also offers the choice of a variety of Intel processors from Celeron to Core 2 Duo and the choice of Ubuntu Linux or Microsoft Genuine Windows Vista operating systems. 

The Dell Vostro A840 is a 14.1-inch version of the A860 laptop with an anti-glare WXGA widescreen LCD. It offers the same practical technology for mobile business computing, but for small business customers who value mobility and compact size at an affordable price offering, says the company 

The Dell Vostro A180 is desktop solution which offers Intel Celeron and Pentium dual core processors to optimise office application performance and simple multi-tasking, in addition to the option of Ubuntu Linux or Microsoft Genuine Windows Vista.

The Dell Vostro A100 is an entry-level desktop designed for basic business productivity. The system comes standard with an Intel Atom processor and Ubuntu Linux operating system.

The new Vostro laptops and desktops will be available through authorised channel partners, as well as direct from Dell in India and more than 20 countries in Asia, Africa, Europe and Latin America. Pricing for the new Vostro products will vary by configuration, region and country.

Source


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 4, 2008)

Yay baby!


----------



## hellknight (Sep 4, 2008)

hell yeah.. this is big..


----------



## unni (Sep 4, 2008)

Great. Give it for other models also.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 4, 2008)

Give us Dell Studio 15, Studio 17 and Inspiron 1525 with ubuntu


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

Great News yaar.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Give us Dell Studio 15, Studio 17 and Inspiron 1525 with ubuntu



 Dheere Dhere sab de dunga tujhe


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 4, 2008)

any idea about the price ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> any idea about the price ?



Yes I'd like to know that too....................

This IS good news


----------



## narangz (Sep 4, 2008)

That particular model in the image is yuck! Well good to see 'OS free' (atleast we are not paying) laptop from Dell.



CadCrazy said:


> Dheere Dhere sab de dunga tujhe



Santa Singh Claus.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

narangz said:


> That particular model in the image is yuck! Well good to see 'OS free' (atleast we are not paying) laptop from Dell.
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Singh Claus.



Stop spamming here and there and everywhere 
Atleast read the forum rules before posting


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 7, 2008)

Duh! The image posted will shoo away potential buyers. 
Anyways thansx for the news.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 7, 2008)

Thx.. Even esys pc comes wit ubuntu..


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2008)

Superb News!.
can idea if Ubuntu version is cheaper than Vista version?


----------



## nowornever (Sep 15, 2008)

Any idea when xps is arriving with linux...anywaz its cool......


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 15, 2008)

any one know about their prices


----------

